# Love hurts



## Luvstruck (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been married for a year and 3 mths. In that time, my husband has stayed out all night, punch me for taking his phone and trying to go thru it, lied, etc. Just recently he punched me in the back of my neck for grabbing his phone because he stayed out till 5 in the morning and refused to tell me what he was doing. I have tried praying, I have counseling, I have talked to him. Nothing seems to change him. He gets pissy drunk he has even chased me with a knife and he refuses help because he feels since it's only a weekend thing he is fine. I am waiting for him to get home so I can talk to him but he always tells me to leave him alone or he has nothing to say. I am planning on filing this week but I don't know if I should or should I keep fighting for my marriage. We do not talk or sleep together at this point. I don't even trust him but I still love him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Love doesn't hurt when it is expressed both ways.
If your husband abuses you, he doesn't love you. Congratulations for getting out of there.

Hopefully, you will find love in the future.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

let us know when u sign the papers. drinks all around


----------



## HM3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't fight to save the marriage. Your husband is abusive and highly dangerous. Unfortunately men like that do not change. I'm really sorry to hear you are going through this. If I were you I would get a restraining order against him - he really sounds like a nasty piece of work - punching you and chasing you with a knife. Please file the papers and live a happy, safe life. Take care. x


----------

